# Can anyone tell me what kind of stove this is and what they are worth?



## KDee (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi everyone. I'm glad I stumbled upon this website. 

I'm trying to figure out a couple of things.  We just bought a house that has a wood stove. Unfortunately, it was put in terribly and does not pass ANY codes.  Our insurance company is planning on dropping us, so we need to get rid of the stove. We do NOT have the money to fix all that needs to be fixed. On top of all that our 2 yr old son has recently been dxed with Asthma. All things considered we are going to sell the one that came with this house. 

The problem is we have NO IDEA what brand it is or what it is worth. We also have a wood stove that is in our garage (not installed) that says Viligant Vermont Castings Parlor stove.....something about 1980.....

So my questions are, are they worth anything, and if so, what are they worth? And can anyone identify the one with the brick wall around it?

Here is the one that has been installed wrong and we need to find the make/model and price it is worth:











here is the one we have in our garage, not installed that we would need to know what it is worth:










Thanks so much in advance for any and all help you can give me.


----------



## brianbeech (Mar 2, 2011)

The one in the brick looks almost exactly like my Jotul 118, but without the names, or designs on the side.  I did read something about some 'knock-off' Jotuls making the rounds back then, possibly one of those?


----------



## KDee (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Any idea what either these are worth?


----------



## BrowningBAR (Mar 2, 2011)

brianbeech said:
			
		

> The one in the brick looks almost exactly like my Jotul 118, but without the names, or designs on the side.  I did read something about some 'knock-off' Jotuls making the rounds back then, possibly one of those?



Scandia, most likely.


The second one is a Vermont Castings Vigilant. Looks like it is in good shape. They list for $300-600. Usually sell for around $400. Not sure about the price of a Jotul knock-off.


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 2, 2011)

brianbeech said:
			
		

> The one in the brick looks almost exactly like my Jotul 118, but without the names, or designs on the side.  I did read something about some 'knock-off' Jotuls making the rounds back then, possibly one of those?



+1 Definitely a Black Bear knock-off. Probably not worth anything.
As far as the Vigilant goes, it might be worth $200-300 to the right person. 
You should probably post a pic of the insides to show us if she's been beat...


----------



## Mt Ski Bum (Mar 2, 2011)

Yea, the one on top def. looks like a Jotul- possibly an older Jotul before they "fancied" them up?


----------



## KDee (Mar 2, 2011)

We had been using the wood stove. My husband cleaned everything out, including the chimney. Everything looked great. I guess we just assumed that everything was okay with it because of our home inspection.  The thing is AMAZING. Works wonderfully and heats our ENTIRE first floor of our home. When we receive the letter from our insurance company saying "based on pictures they found on Zillow (lol) it didn't look up to code and we have until 3/19 to have it inspected. Had it inspected this morning and the guy took one look at it and said "there is nothing about the way this was installed that passes code" So between that and my son's asthma, it definitely has to go. So I know it works well, Our gas heat NEVER kicked on with this thing going, so it seems to do it's job well.......If that helps....


I really appreciate everyones replies, this site is great.


----------



## Fsappo (Mar 2, 2011)

With oil going thru the roof and the tax credit for new stoves greatly reduced you could get $500 for that vigilant easily IF:
There are no cracks
give it a new paint job
Wait for the big box stores to be out of the cheap stove inventory


----------



## BrowningBAR (Mar 2, 2011)

Franks said:
			
		

> With oil going thru the roof and the tax credit for new stoves greatly reduced you could get $500 for that vigilant easily IF:
> There are no cracks
> give it a new paint job
> Wait for the big box stores to be out of the cheap stove inventory




the Vig looks to be in decent shape. I would give it a few coats of Rutland stove polish first. Less chance of screwing it up...


----------



## Kenster (Mar 3, 2011)

Me?  I'd keep the Vigilant in a heartbeat. Get it properly installed and it will be all the stove you'll ever need.  We heat about 3600 square feet with ours.  It's a great stove.


----------



## Kenster (Mar 3, 2011)

Regarding the Rutland's Polish.  Which is better?  Liquid or Paste?   I need to dress up our Vigilant.  I also need to paint about 20 feet of interior stove pipe.  Any black high temp stove paint?


----------



## remkel (Mar 3, 2011)

Boy that Vigilant looks great. As you can see, I am retiring mine.

Make sure you burn her hot and use only dry, seasoned wood. May want to keep a close eye on the chimney for the first couple of months you use her too./

Good luck with it- absolutley great heater!


----------

